
New Linux 0-days by audio file handling - simopaa
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/fedora-and-ubuntu-0days-show-that-hacking-desktop-linux-is-now-a-thing/
======
krupan
Commenters on the article point out that the library this exploit relies on is
part of a package named, gst-plugins-bad. The description of the package has a
long warning explaining that you really shouldn't install it.

